
Proposed Porn Tax to Pay for Wall - crazeekennee
https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/arizona-lawmaker-wants-porn-fund-171851269.html
======
LinuxBender
This seems rather dystopian. Will people allow this to be implemented?

~~~
crazeekennee
In the "before times", I wouldn't have thought so .. now, who knows ?

Imho, it runs afoul of Constitutional issues and "life, liberty, and the
pursuit of happiness" .. but nowadays so many things are happening that
_shouldn 't_, I'm not sure what "allow" means anymore.

